# Wahrnehmen



## gonzalo attenborough

Willst du den *Termin* nicht *WAHRNEHMEN *?  Personalmente la traduciria como...no queres Mantener tu cita/rendez vous? Estoy en lo correcto?
Desde ya, Gracias.


----------



## iaf

Uff, es un verbo con un amplio alcance... 
En este caso imagino que puede ser _"mantener"_, o también _"tomar en cuenta"_. 

Mejor si te fijás aquí y lo contrastás con el contexto:
http://dix.osola.com/index.php


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Muchas Gracias Iaf


----------



## Boliursa

¿No quieres atender la cita?
¿Te quieres perder la cita?
.... Lo que mejor encaje.


----------



## Sidjanga

De acuerdo con Boliursa.

Aquí, a mi parecer _wahrnehmen _conlleva incluso un matiz de "aprovechar":
"¿No querés aprovechar [la oportunidad de] la cita?
(pero bueno, en cierto sentido vendría a ser lo contrario de la idea de "¿Te querés perder...?")

Saludos


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Sisianga nuevamente gracias.


----------

